# Keeta, TR1, High Tracking Score!!!



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I never thought that I would get High In Anything! with my unknown, mixed, stray, shelter rescue girl. But she did AWESOME!!!!

It was very WINDY and raining. Five dogs tracked. Two failed their track. Two just eeked by wiht scores of 70/72. The field was difficult with swampy spots, heavy wildlife traffic, turns tracking into the wind. 

Keeta scored 85 and indicated BOTH articles!!!

I'm just elated!!! The judge commented how much he liked her deep nose, and her willingness to keep searching for the track when struggling with the corners and the wind, her willingness to keep working under the difficult conditions. 

What a high!!! Unbelievably proud of our work! Sure is worth all the struggle to get to this point! 

Extra chicken feet for my Tracking Dog tonight!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

WHOOO WHOOOO Contgrats!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome!!!







what a team!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY




























KEETAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grimm and I are soooo proud of you two both! What a supersmart girl is Keeta!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big CONGRATS Keeta and Lucia!!!

Feels good to get a high something!! Just wait... there may be more on the way!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Cograts. That is great.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I bet it was fun. How wonderful for you both.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

OH my goodness!! What an awesome job! You have every right to be very proud of your girl. You have done an amazing job with her!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG







&


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is awesome!!!! Congrats to you guys!!! Keeta has to set the example for the coming new pup you know!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Wow that's so awesome! I'm so proud of both you and Keeta! WTG and keep up the great work.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style='font-family: Georgia'>Lucia... that's absolutely FANTASTIC.. Big Congratulations!!!!</span>


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you everyone!! Nothing better than to hear praise and compliments on your dog! 

Qyn, that sure is right! It was fun! Have to always keep that in mind, even when things don't go as expected. 

I liked the judge very much. He was very fair and impartial, his critques were very balanced. About half the comments on things that he liked, half on where Keeta lost points, and how to improve on those areas. He said that he could tell that her focus on the track and continued effort to work the corners came from her training. "That's her training, I like the way you have trained her", was his comment. Woohoo!!!


----------

